# QGIS : SIG 'tais riche (en connaissances UNIX)



## Arsenio Iglesias (19 Avril 2005)

Tout d'abord je m'excuse par avance de ce piteux jeu de mots, c'est tout ce que mon pauvre cerveau fatigué d'essais infructueux arrive à compiler dans mon terminal mental.

Ma situation : j'ai besoin d'utiliser du SIG pour Boulot. Mon problème : une station Arcview 3.2 pour plusieurs personnes sur mon lieu de travail. La solution (?) : utiliser les logiciels libres (seuls adaptables de toutes façons et à mon statut de mac user et de gars pauvre qui a pas 1500 euros à mettre dans une licence), tout du moins pour les actions simples.

Après avoir testé le très complexe grass, ou j'ai suivi scrupuleusement le tutorial sans rien comprendre, avoir constaté que l'appli java de ArcGis permet d'ouvrir des couches et rien d'autre (pratique néamoins si on veut visualiser ou imprimer des couches), j'ai cru toucher du doigt le bonheur de la simplicité logicielle et de l'interface graphique avec QGIS. Hélas, passés les affichages de couches .shp qui se font à merveille, je n'arrive pas a faire plus (par exemple une action simple comme celle de sélectionner plusieurs polygones d'une couche pour en faire une couche indépendante, avis aux experts si il y a une solution). Je me suis donc attaqué à la création de couches PostGiS, et à la création de tables. Mais là le pdf d'installation se révèle des plus difficiles à mes yeux parce que je n'arrive pas à savoir à qui s'adresse les instructions (PC? Unix? Mac?). J'ai réussi à installer postgreSQL, je ne sais trop comment ni où, et bloque au niveau de PotsGIS. J'ai essayé de créer des liaisons à cette table postgreSQL via Qgis, mais le chemin du serveur est à chaque fois incorrect. En résumé, je suis plus paumé qu'un petit poucet sans cailloux.  Y-a-t-il unesolution "clé en main" existante ou a venir pour ne pas avoir à passer par le terminal? J'abandonne tout de suite? Ou alors un macgé(néreux) utilisateur de QGis pourrait-il m'aider pas à pas en me tenant la main pour traverser la route de l'unix?

Je me télécharge également TNT lite pour voir au cas où ça correspondrait au SIG de mes rêves, mais je pense que je vais me heurter à plus de problèmes que de solutions.

En tout cas merci déja à ceux qui vont lire, et à ceux qui répondent je vous dit même pas ;-)


----------



## genemartin (21 Avril 2005)

J'ai bêtement installé la version Postgres - postgis proposée par L. Moretti
(PostgreSQL 7.4.1 and PostGis 0.8.1)  http://wwwamb.bologna.enea.it/forgrass/download.htm
et je n'ai pas de problème particulier d'utilisation pour lire les bases Postgis (tant avec Grass gis qui n'est pas si compliqué que ça quand on connait les gis  -> évidemment il faut .... lignes de commande Unix ...., qu'avec Qgis )


----------



## Arsenio Iglesias (21 Avril 2005)

genemartin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bêtement installé la version Postgres - postgis proposée par L. Moretti
> (PostgreSQL 7.4.1 and PostGis 0.8.1)  http://wwwamb.bologna.enea.it/forgrass/download.htm
> et je n'ai pas de problème particulier d'utilisation pour lire les bases Postgis (tant avec Grass gis qui n'est pas si compliqué que ça quand on connait les gis  -> évidemment il faut .... lignes de commande Unix ...., qu'avec Qgis )



Merci de ta réponse  ; voici quelques nouveaux éléments.

J'ai en fait déja installé cette même version de postgres - postgis, mais c'est là que je suistombé sur un os. En effet dans le processus d'install, y'a des instructions pleines de lignes de commande. Que faut il faire? Lancer l'install tout bêtement? A ce moment là il installe 34 Mo de données que je ne retrouve nulle part quand je cherche dans QGis le serveur à contacter pour la base de données. J'ai donc décidé de suivre les instructions  données dans la fenêtre d'installation du programme : j'ai crée un nouvel utilisateur Postgres, j'ai installé posrtgres, par contre je n'ai pas su installer postgis car ce n'est pas très clairement expliqué (j'ai l'impression que dans ce pack ce n'est qu'un update), et sans explications claires je suis un peu paumé.

Pour ce qui est du SIG, je n'ai utilisé qu'arcview/arcgis sur PC pour des travaux simples (requêtes sur des couches, buffers, etc...), et donc j'ai cru que ces requêtes simples seraient assez facilement accessibles (cf mon premier post, où je veux par exemple extraire plusieurs polygones d'une couche pour en faire une nouvelle). Pour ce qui est des lignes de commandes, c'est pas que j'y sois complètement allergique (j'ai déjà eu à travailler sous unix sur ENVI 3.5 en télédétection), mais dans mon cas j'avais eu un coup de pouce de quelqu'un, ce qui est un gain de temps considérable, d'autant que là je perds beaucoup de temps à m'autoformer pour très peu en somme.


----------

